# H60 und H70



## suzi1966 (1. Mai 2011)

Kurze Frage weiß jemand ob die beiden Kühler auch auf den neuen AM3+ Sockel passen?


----------



## Takei Naodar (1. Mai 2011)

Nach den Informationen die bisher zur Verfügung stehen sollte es der Fall sein, da sich die Kühlerbefestigung nicht vom AM3 Sockel unterscheiden soll..


----------



## Softy (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das passen wird. Wenn sogar eine AM3+ CPU auf einen AM3 Sockel passen soll 

Unwahrscheinlich, dass AMD da was ändert.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Falcon (2. Mai 2011)

Das Retention Kit des AM3+ fällt anders aus, sollte aber dennoch alle AM3 Kühler auch aufnehmen können, also auch die H60/H70. Notfalls benutzt man eben ein anderes Retention Kit.


----------



## suzi1966 (2. Mai 2011)

Und wie sieht es beim H60 mit dem verbau eines 2 Lüfters aus geht das?


----------



## Takei Naodar (2. Mai 2011)

Es geht aber du bekommst die passenden Schrauben glaub ich nicht sofort mitgeliefert es sind nur welche für 1 Lüfter dabei soweit ich weiß...


----------



## Aîm (5. Mai 2011)

wie steht die h60 mit dualfan (push-pull) setup im vergleich zur h70 da (nach möglichkeit mit schön starken lüftern und für eine bestimmte cpu, damit die ergebnisse auch verwertbar sind^^)?
hab im netz leider nix dazu gefunden.


----------



## junkyard (5. Mai 2011)

Bei den Schrauben fuer den Luefter handelt es sich um 6-32 UNC (6/32 Inch Durchmesser Grobgewinde). Das liegt zwischen M3 und M4 Gewinde. Wenn du welche brauchst sag Bescheid, hab die in allen Laengen und Ausfuerungen.


----------



## Falcon (13. Mai 2011)

Habs im anderen Thread schon gepostet, aber hier kanns ja auch nicht schaden:

Blog - Hydro Series H60 Fan Comparison: The Quiet, the Loud, and the Ridiculous


----------

